# Train-Brain



## ClarkW (Mar 14, 2017)

Has anyone ever heard of train-brain and could you tell me what it is really? A new dcc system? Thanks


----------



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)

http://www.thetrainbrain.com/


----------



## ClarkW (Mar 14, 2017)

*Cti-electronics*

Thanks but that website is for public transportation in Sweden. CTI makes model trains sensors and software to program a run.... I think


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

http://www.cti-electronics.com/index.htm

Nice guy. 

Bought several thousand dollars worth of stuff from him BUT never used it when I found something I liked much better.

Sold it all.

Frederick


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Looks like the system is for occupancy detection, dispatchers boards, and signals. Not required for DCC (but cool if you're into that stuff).


----------



## ClarkW (Mar 14, 2017)

Just curious, Frederick, what did find that you liked better?
Clark


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

ClarkW said:


> Just curious, Frederick, what did find that you liked better?
> Clark


For software I went with TrainController. 

http://www.freiwald.com/pages/index.html

It is much more expensive but does just about anything you could ever want to do and is relatively easy to make it do what you want.

Hardware-wise I went with RR-CirKits products.

http://www.rr-cirkits.com/

The web site is not much to look at but the products are top notch.

I used devices from the Simple Serial Bus (SSB) product line.

They are all based on a common design and that is compact, versatile and easy to install.

The SSB system is LocoNet compatible so I could use it with Train Controller.

They have devices to determine occupancy, control turnout motors, control signals and more.

Frederick


----------



## sachsr1 (Mar 3, 2016)

When I bought my first train on Craigslist it came with a CTI setup. I really liked the Smartcab for DC control, and the documentation that came with the software was easy to follow. CTI hardware works with some DCC systems, but it's not a DCC system itself. When I switched to DCC I couldn't use the Smartcab anymore so all I had was the one Train Brain module. The setup came with an Acela connection to connect to JMRI. I wanted to use JMRI to control my layout, and CTI is suppose to be supported. After many months of trying I have not been able to get my CTI hardware to connect to JMRI. I've asked in both the CTI and JMRI groups, and have not been able to find someone who has connected their CTI to JMRI. It appears that support has been broken in updates, but I can't find a good answer. I'm able to connect to the Train Brain via the CTI Acela app, but not JMRI.


----------

